# جميع محاضرات الدكتور الكبير عاطف العراقى sap & dynamic & access



## m0dy (19 مايو 2010)

*محاضرات تحليل انشاءات*​ 
*فيديو شرح صوت و صوره*​ 

*المحاضره الاولى*

*او من هنا*​ 
*المحاضره الثانيه*

المحاضره الثالثه​ 

*المحاضره الرابعه*​ 
*المحاضره الخامسه*​ 
*المحاضره السادسه*​ 
*المحاضره السابعه*​ 
*المحاضره الثامنه*​ 
*المحاضره التاسعه*​ 
*المحاضره العاشره*​ 
*المحاضره الحاديه عشر*​ 

*عرض بور بوينت*​ 
*المحاضره االولى*​ 
*المحاضره الثانيه*​ 
*المحاضره الثالثه*​ 
*المحاضره الرابعه*​ 
*المحاضره الخامسه*​ 
*المحاضره السادسه*​ 
*المحاضره السابعه*​ 
*المحاضره الثامنه*​ 
*المحاضره التاسعه*​ 
*المحاضره العاشره*​ 
*المحاضره الحاديه عشر*​ 
---------------------------------

أو روابط اخرى من اضافة بعض الزملاء

​ *محاضرات تحليل إنشاءات3 للدكتور عاطف العراقي ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)​ 
 تحليل انشاءات للدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(



1 2)

 اخيرا شرح مادة تحليل الانشاءات structure فيديو شرح مبسط جدا ل د عاطف عراقى

محاضرات التحليل الانشائى للدكتور عاطف العراقى ‏(



1 2) 

 محاضرات تحليل الانشاءات والتمرينات الخاصة بها للفرقة الثانية مدنى -للدكتور عاطف عراقى​​​*​ ************************************************​ 
*مقرر ديناميكا المنشأت*​ 

*فيديو شرح صوت و صوره*​ 
*المحاضره الاولى*
*او من هنا*​ 
*المحاضره الثانيه*
*او من هنا*​ 
*المحاضره الثالثه*
*او من هنا*​ 
*المحاضره الرابعه*​ 
*المحاضره الخامسه*​ 
*المحاضره السادسه*​ 

*عرض بور بوينت*​ 
*الجزء االول*
*او من هنا*​ 
*الجزء التانى*
*او من هنا*​ 
*الجزء الثالث*
*او من هنا*​ 
*الجزء الرابع و الخامس و السابع*
*او من هنا*

---------------------------------

أو روابط اخرى من اضافة بعض الزملاء

*محاضرات dynamics للدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(



1 2 3)​
  محاضرات شرح ديناميكا المنشآت فيديو للدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(



1 2 3) ​*

************************************************​ 
*برنامج الساب sap 2000 *​ 

*1*​ 
*3*​ 
*4*​ 
*5*​ 
*6*​ 
*7*​ 
*8*​ 
*9*​ 
*10*​ 
*11*​ 
*12*​ 
*13*​ 
*14*​ 
*15*​ 
*16*​ 
*17*
*The Garage*​ 
************************************************​ 
*شرح تحليل و تمثيل مبنى عالى على الساب *​ 

*الجزء الاول*
*او من هنا*​ 

*الجزء الثانى*
*او من هنا*​ 

*الجزء الثالث*
*او من هنا*​ 

*الجزء الرابع*
*او من هنا*​ 

*الجزء الخامس*
*او من هنا*​ 

*الجزء الساس*
*او من هنا*​ 

*الجزء السابع*
*او من هنا*​ 

*الجزء الثامن*​ 
-------------------------------

أو روابط اخرى من اضافة بعض الزملاء

* 



دروس تعليم sap 2000 ل د/ عاطف العراقي

دروس تعليم ساب Sap2000 للدكتور عاطف عراقي ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)​*
*دروس فيديو تعليم لبرنامج sap2000 للدكتور المهندس عاطف العراقي بروابط مباشرة للتحميل

**



كل ماتريده لتعلم ساب 2000 هنا وبالعربي كمان !!!! ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)
**
 شرح ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(



1 2)​*
*تعليم ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف العراقي
**
جديد@@روابط مباشرة لتعليم ساب [email protected]@دكتور عاطف العراقي ‏(



1 2 3) *
*
***********************************************​ 
*شرح عمل قواعد بيانات على الاكسيس*​ 

*1*​ 

*2*​ 

*3*​ 

*4*​ 

*5*​ 

*6*​ 

أو من هذه الروابط​ 
*1*​ 
*2*​ 
*3*​ 
*4*​ 
*5*​ 
*6*​ 
----------------------------------

أو روابط اخرى من اضافة أحد الزملاء​
*شرح برنامج access للدكتور عاطف العراقي ‏(



1 2) *​ 
************************************************​ 
*8 دروس لشرح ال fortran*​ 


*الدروس كامله من هنا*​ 

************************************************​ 
*لغه Q basic*​ 

*الدرس الاول*​ 

*الدرس الثانى*
​ ​ *الدرس الثالث*


*الدرس الرابع*


*الدرس الخامس*

************************************************​ *شرح احصاء للدكتور عاطف *​ 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?xtwyctycyln

*************************************************
من اضافة احد الزملاء تعليم Visual Basic.Net 2008

*تـعـليم Visual Basic.Net 2008 إعـداد الدكـتـور عـاطـف عراقـى *

************************************************

من اضافة احد الزملاء تعليم Power Point 2003
*



تـعـليم Power Point 2003 إعـداد الدكـتـور عـاطـف عراقـى ‏(



1 2) 
*


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> WebForm1
> 
> مقرر ديناميكا الإنشاءات 3 )Matlab)
> محاضرة 2
> ...





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> دروس تعليم sap2000 لل د/ عاطف العراقي
> الدروس من بدايتها و حتى تصميم الجراج مرورا بالمباني المرتفعة
> حجم الملف المضغوط فهو 193 m.b
> 
> LEARN SAP2000 - Download - 4shared





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> تم رفغ باقي المحاضرات من 7 الي 10 علي موقع الكلية
> 
> وهي
> 07
> ...



​


----------



## محمد دهشورى (19 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووور جداجداجدد على هذا الجهد فى تجميع الموضوع 
جزاك الله كل خير 
وجزا الله الدكتور عاطف العراقى كل خير ووفقه الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 
تحياتى للدكتور عاطف ولحضرتك ولكل من يرد الخير لغيره كما يريده لنفسه


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (19 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot my brother


----------



## m0dy (20 مايو 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> مشكووووووور جداجداجدد على هذا الجهد فى تجميع الموضوع
> جزاك الله كل خير
> وجزا الله الدكتور عاطف العراقى كل خير ووفقه الى ما يحبه ويرضاه
> تحياتى للدكتور عاطف ولحضرتك ولكل من يرد الخير لغيره كما يريده لنفسه



العفو يا بشمهندس

و طبعا زى ما انت قلت الشكر كله لدكتور عاطف اللى تعب و عمل الحاجات دى​


eng/ibrahim eid قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



العفو و نورت الموضوع​


m66666677 قال:


> Thanks a lot my brother



u are welcome anytime​


----------



## ST.ENG (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## ماجدان (7 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاء الله 

الخير قادم بكثره مع شهر البركات ماشاء الله 

كل عام وأنتم بخير 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أستاذنا الدكتور عاطف العراقى , ندين له بالفضل بعد الله تعالى فى فهم ال structure 

أدعو طلبة جامعة الزقازيق -مصر- , ألا تفوتهم محاضرة للدكتور عاطف , فعلى يديه تعلمنا و الأن بفضل الله نناطح مهندسى العالم فى هذا العلم الذى جعله الدكتور عاطف عندما درسه لنا كالماء و الهواء

و أسأل الأخ m0dy , هل سجل الدكتور عاطف هذا العام شروحات جديدة ؟ 

و جزاك الله خير الجزاء

محمود الصقار


----------



## جلال طاهر (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاء الله الدكتور عاطف خير الجزاء وزادة علما وتقوى ونور الله له قبرة


----------



## المهندس الهادف (8 أغسطس 2010)

أستاذنا الدكتور عاطف العراقى , ندين له بالفضل بعد الله تعالى فى فهم ال structure 

أدعو طلبة جامعة الزقازيق -مصر- , ألا تفوتهم محاضرة للدكتور عاطف , فعلى يديه تعلمنا و الأن بفضل الله نناطح مهندسى العالم فى هذا العلم الذى جعله الدكتور عاطف عندما درسه لنا كالماء و الهواء

و أسأل الأخ m0dy , هل سجل الدكتور عاطف هذا العام شروحات جديدة ؟ 

و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Alaa Owda (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للدكتور عاطف على مجهوده الرائع والشكر متواصل لهذا المنتدى العريق


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمادالحوت (8 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ونسألك عن شروحات فى pushover analysis


----------



## تامر شهير (8 أغسطس 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أستاذنا الدكتور عاطف العراقى , ندين له بالفضل بعد الله تعالى فى فهم ال structure
> 
> ...




اولا اتقدم بخالص الشكر للمهندس mody جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء

اما بخصوص سؤال استاذنا الباشمهندس محمود الصقار ... ففعلا الدكتور عاطف سجل محاضرات ديناميكا المنشأت التى تفضل المهندس mody برفعها الينا ... ووالله استفدت كثيرا من الدكتور عاطف
واشهد الله انى احبه فى الله فهو من اكثر الاساتذه علما واجلهم اخلاقا .. وتكفيه اللحية التى تنور وجهه .. والطيبة التى تملآ محياه .. وخفة الدم التى تملآ كل المدرج بالابتسامات .. واسلوب العرض الذى لم ارى مثله ابدا .._ احسبه كذلك والله حسيبه ولا ازكى على الله احدا _


واذكر انه فى الفصل الدراسى المنصرم .. تحدث الدكتور عن علم الاحصاء .. وكيف انه يود لو توصل لطريقة لتحليل المنشأت عن طريق على ststistics.. وتدرج فى الكلام قائلا . بأن من امتع العلوم بعد علم الرياضيات هو علم الاحصاء .. الا ان المشكلة هو ان من يقوك بشرحها للطلبة .. هو فى الاساس لا يفهم الاحصاء حتى يفهمها الطلاب...

.... هنا .. والدكتور يستطرد فى حديثه الشائق جدا .. كنا كلنا جالسين امامه فاغرين افواهنا تعلونا الدهشة من هذا الرجل العبقرى .. الذى عاش حياته كلها للعلم ومن اجل العلم .. وللعلم 

وهنا .. تجرأت .. وسألته .....( هوه حضرتك يا دكتر بتلاقى وقت لده كله ازاى .. شرحت لينا ساب .. وفورتران .. واكسل ..واكسس.. وبوربوينت .. ومحاضرات الترم الاول بتاعة تحليل الانشاءات...

فرد على .. وقال.. بأن الانسان عندما يسعى لشئ.. فأن الله حتما سيكرمه .. واستفاض.. قائلا.. بأنه عندما بدأ التفكير فى انه يريد ان يشرح محاضرات التحليل الانشائى .. من اجل ان يستفيد الطلبة منه .. بادره شعور اليأس .. يانه كيف سيجد الوقت الكافى لعمل كل ذلك .. اضافة الى ان الكتابة على الباور بوينت مرهقة .. اضافة الى ترتيب الشرح .. المهم انه قال .. بأنه عندما نوى .. وجد ان الله معه ..ووجد بعض ملفات الباوربوينت فى تحليل الانشاءات على النت .. ومن ثم اخذها .. فأراح نفسه قليلا من عناء الكتابة على الباوربوينت .. وختم كلامه قائلا .. (بأنه اذا نوى الانسان ان يفعل شيئا يخدم به امته .. ويرفع به من شأنها .. فأن الله معه .. ولن يخذله )

هنا اكتفى يا استاذمحمود .. وهذا غيض من فيض ... احببت ان اذكر هذا الكلام .. لاوفى ولو قليلا .. من فضل هذا الدكتور العظيم .. سائلا الله عز وجل ان يحشرنا جميعا مع سيد المرسلين .. وخاتم النبيين فى جنانه الواسعة .. وان لا يحرمنا لذى النظر الى  وجهه الكريم .

واعتذر للباشمهندس مودى .. عن التدخل فى موضوعه كنت اود ان اترك الاجابة له .. الا اننى نظرت الى فارق التوقيت الزمنى بين رد المهندس مودى ورد المهندس محمود الصقار .. فقلت .. لعل المهندس مودى لم يطلع بعد على رد المهندس محمود ...

فأحببت ان انال الشرف بالرد على الاستاذ العزيز... تحياتى لك مهندس محمود .. فوالله انى احبك فى الله .. كما يحيك كل اعضاء المنتدى .. فوالله ان هذا هو الكنز الذى نستطيع ان نهديك به ..

ولى سؤا ل.. حضرتك يا بشمهندس محمود دفعة الباشمهندس محمد جلال .. اليس كذلك ..
اعتقد ان حضرتك فيك شبه كبير من المهندس محمد جلال .. فهو ايضا خدوم مثل حضرتك ...

وننتظر منك تكملة شرح ناطحة السحاب .. اعانك الله علينا .. والى الامام دوما

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## تامر محمد سبع (11 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله و علمه


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 أغسطس 2010)

tmrr قال:


> اولا اتقدم بخالص الشكر للمهندس mody جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء
> 
> اما بخصوص سؤال استاذنا الباشمهندس محمود الصقار ... ففعلا الدكتور عاطف سجل محاضرات ديناميكا المنشأت التى تفضل المهندس mody برفعها الينا ... ووالله استفدت كثيرا من الدكتور عاطف
> واشهد الله انى احبه فى الله فهو من اكثر الاساتذه علما واجلهم اخلاقا .. وتكفيه اللحية التى تنور وجهه .. والطيبة التى تملآ محياه .. وخفة الدم التى تملآ كل المدرج بالابتسامات .. واسلوب العرض الذى لم ارى مثله ابدا .._ احسبه كذلك والله حسيبه ولا ازكى على الله احدا _
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ربنا يبارك فيك و فى أستاذنا الدكتور عاطف

أحبك الله الذى أحببتنا فيه

نعم أنا دفعة المهندس محمد جلال و المهندس محمد الشرقاوى , و هما مثالا التفوق و الإحترام , أرجوك أن تبلغ سلامى لهما و الله أحبهما فى الله 

محمود الصقار


----------



## spiderman13133 (18 أغسطس 2010)

لوسمحت المحاضرة التلتة والرابعة هيا هيا ..هما الاتنين المحاضرة الرابعة نرجوا رفع المحاضرة التالتة علشان يبقى كلة تمام وشكرا على تعبك....
:77:


----------



## تامر شهير (18 أغسطس 2010)

spiderman13133 قال:


> لوسمحت المحاضرة التلتة والرابعة هيا هيا ..هما الاتنين المحاضرة الرابعة نرجوا رفع المحاضرة التالتة علشان يبقى كلة تمام وشكرا على تعبك....
> :77:




اسمعهم حضرتك واتاكد .. وانا ان شاء الله هساعدك .. وانا بكرة هتاكد ...
معلش اصل الفجر خلاص فاضل عليه 3 دقايق ..
وانا عايز اشرب كباية الشاى .. اتفضل 
كل سنة وانت طيب 
فى رعاية الله السلام عليكم


----------



## doha_4all (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrhagry (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*مهندس \ عمرو*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن هذا خيرا فى دنياك وآخرتك وزادك الله علما وجزا القائمين على الموقع كل خير


----------



## اياد اليوسف (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## haytham baraka (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح احصاء للدكتور عاطف 
http://www.mediafire.com/?xtwyctycyln

ارجو اضافته للموضوع


----------



## محمد عسر (27 سبتمبر 2010)

دكتور عاطف دكتور جامد جدا دماغه عاليه جدا نفتخر انه من فريق العمل اللي بيدرسلنا في هذه السنه
في تالته في مدني الزقازيق


----------



## محمد عسر (27 سبتمبر 2010)

دكتور عاطف بسم الله ماشاء الله هو عدو الاله الحاسبه يحسب الجذور لارقام كبيره بدقه تصل لرقمين عشريين وكذلك يحسب جيوب الزوايا وهكذا


----------



## myada1 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## theblackangel87 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## حرب2 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزا الله الدكتور عاطف كل خير وشكرا


----------



## شثشث (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك فيك وزادك الله من فضله وعلمه اما الدكتور عاطف فنرجوا الله ان يكون الجزاء من عنده


----------



## الصادق اثنين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المحاضرات ولكن كما ذكر اخى spiderman13133 المحاضرة الثالثة هي المحاضرة الرابعة فالرجاء رفع المحاضرة الثالثة


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mohamed abdelhamee (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يادكتور/عاطف ,,لي رجاء شرح نظرية اليد اليمنى لوضع المحاور المحلية


----------



## anass81 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المميز :84:



haytham baraka قال:


> شرح احصاء للدكتور عاطف
> http://www.mediafire.com/?xtwyctycyln
> 
> ارجو اضافته للموضوع


 
السلام عليكم

تمت الاضافة , مشكور على مساهمتك المفيدة :56:


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mrtaha (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 ديسمبر 2010)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أستاذنا الدكتور عاطف العراقى , ندين له بالفضل بعد الله تعالى فى فهم ال structure
> 
> ...



كل محاضرة للدكتور عاطف بيكون المدرج مليان عن أخره
عكس باقى المحاضرات


----------



## m0dy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الصادق اثنين قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم على المحاضرات ولكن كما ذكر اخى spiderman13133 المحاضرة الثالثة هي المحاضرة الرابعة فالرجاء رفع المحاضرة الثالثة



اتفضل يا بشمهندس دا اللينك و اتمنى يكون صح


المحاضره الثالثه
​


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز 
جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفى الدكتور الكبير عاطف عراقى
ولكن لى طلب عندما حاولت تنزيل الأكسس 
وجدت صعوبه لذا ارجو منك ان تنقل الرابط الى رابط فى مكان غير الموجود حاليا وشكرا


----------



## no_way (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## anass81 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

الموضوع للتثبيت نظراً لأهميته

وهو مفتوح للإضافة لمن لديه المزيد من المحاضرات للدكتور عاطف


----------



## m0dy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مصطفى المعاصرى قال:


> الأخ العزيز
> جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفى الدكتور الكبير عاطف عراقى
> ولكن لى طلب عندما حاولت تنزيل الأكسس
> وجدت صعوبه لذا ارجو منك ان تنقل الرابط الى رابط فى مكان غير الموجود حاليا وشكرا



اتفضل يا بشمهندس روابط جديده


*شرح عمل قواعد بيانات على الاكسيس*​*
**1*

*2*

*3*

*4*

*5*

*6*​*
*


----------



## m0dy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الموضوع للتثبيت نظراً لأهميته
> 
> وهو مفتوح للإضافة لمن لديه المزيد من المحاضرات للدكتور عاطف



الف شكر لمشرفنا العزيز على التثبيت
​


----------



## احمد_سلوم (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك في الدكتور عاطف عراقي 
وشكرأ جزيلا لك


----------



## anass81 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

m0dy قال:


> اتفضل يا بشمهندس دا اللينك و اتمنى يكون صح​
> 
> 
> المحاضره الثالثه​


 
نعم هذا هو اللينك الصحيح , تم تعديله في المشاركة الأولى




m0dy قال:


> اتفضل يا بشمهندس روابط جديده​
> 
> 
> *شرح عمل قواعد بيانات على الاكسيس*​
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا , تم إضافة الروابط الجديدة إلى المشاركة الأولى


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فى جهودكم وفى جهد وعلم الدكتور القدير عاطف عراقى


----------



## myada1 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تعديل روابط محاضرات تحليل انشاءات


----------



## m0dy (11 ديسمبر 2010)

myada1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو تعديل روابط محاضرات تحليل انشاءات



اللينكات شغاله و انا لسه مجربها دلوقتى

يا ريت تحاولى مره تانيه
​


----------



## myada1 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

m0dy قال:


> اللينكات شغاله و انا لسه مجربها دلوقتى
> 
> يا ريت تحاولى مره تانيه
> ​





Server not found 
Firefox can't find the server at misweb.zu.edu.eg.


Oops! Google Chrome could not find misweb.zu.edu.eg


حاولت على اكتر من مستعرض


----------



## anass81 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

myada1 قال:


> Server not found
> Firefox can't find the server at misweb.zu.edu.eg.
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

جربي الانترنت اكسبلورار Internet Explorer


----------



## myada1 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جربي الانترنت اكسبلورار internet explorer



سبحان الله مع انى جربت الصبح بس اشتغل دلوقتى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله على هذا المجهود الرائع فى تجميع أعمال استاذنا الدكتور عاطف
إن شاء الله هكمل مجموعة الدروس بدروس جديدة لأول مرة على النت فى أجازة نصف العام


----------



## ESSAM ERAKY (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يبارك لك يا دكتور عاطف فى صحتك وعافيتك ومالك واسرتك الكريمه ... انا اعتز بك وافتخر بك كونى زميل دراسه وفصل واحد فى الجامعه ... اخوك / عصام عراقى ومع اعتزازى ايضا فى تشابه الاسماء واتمنى مقابلتك فى اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله.


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا يا د / عاطف


----------



## m m a (21 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا يا د / عاطف


----------



## m m a (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## دعاء الكروان (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ووفقنا جميعا لما يحب ويرضى ولى الفخر ان اكون من طلبة ومحبى الدكتور عاطف عراقى


----------



## محمود الصقار (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أستمتعت للمرة الثانية بمحاضرات أستاذى الدكتور عاطف عند مشاهدة محاضرات ثالثة مدنى -التى حاضرناها أيضا فى الجامعة -

و أتمنى من الدكتور عاطف أن يشرح إستنتاج المعادلة التفاضلية لل shells و ال plates كما فعل فى المحاضرات التى حضرناها فى الجامعة -, حتى يفهم المهندسين العرب- كما فهمنا منه - من أين تأتى المعادلات , و تطبيقات التفاضل و التكامل

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمد مصطفى مختار (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## مهندس/حسام (23 ديسمبر 2010)

لانقول الا ما قال الله في امثالكم


----------



## عاشق الرياضة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود القيم والرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم ارزق الدكتور عاطف وامثاله سعاده يحيا بها ومغفره ينجو بها وجنه يتنعم بها وجزيل الشكر للقائمين على هذا الموقع


----------



## m m a (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## m m a (24 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## zm_zoom67 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks for your efforts.............


----------



## هشام الزائدي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك 1000 عافية


----------



## هشام الزائدي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس/حسام (28 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد سيد2 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## haithm123 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*طلب لنكات خري لمحاضرات الدكتور عاطف*

جزا الله الدكتور عاطف العراقي عنا وعن كل المهمندسين خيرا ونفعنا الله بعلمه وزا
ه علما ووسع عليه وجعله في ميزان حسناته ولكني الاخوه الاعزاء عندي مشكلة في تنزيل المحاضرات أرجو من عنده هذه المحاضرات مديا فير أن ينزلها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## haithm123 (2 يناير 2011)

الاسادة الزملاء ارجو رفع الملف الرابع في المثال المحلول للدكتور عاطف وذلك لانني لا اقدر علي تنزيله حيث تظهر رساله انه غير موجود فالرجا وضعه علي الموقع وشكرا


----------



## fgl2025 (2 يناير 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من بذل جهد في إيصال العلم
وكل الاحترام والحب للاساتذة الاجلاء على مايثري المنتدى وميذ من التقدم والازدهار للأمة العربية والاسلامية


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## eng_sherif3 (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فى الدكتور العظيم عاطف العراقى


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (4 يناير 2011)

_*شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود*_


----------



## Come.back (6 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود
​


----------



## essam dhn (6 يناير 2011)

جزاء الله الدكتور عاطف خير الجزاء وزادة علما وتقوى
م/ عصام سعيد


----------



## ضرك (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير يادكتور 
مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## anass81 (11 يناير 2011)

جز*ى* الله الدكتور عاطف العراقي وصاحب الموضوع عنا خيرا
سوف اقوم برفع التثبيت عن الموضوع لاتاحة الفرصة امام غيره


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## 1984mohamed (11 مارس 2011)

ان شاء الله تشفي امك الله لطيف بعباده m66666677


----------



## مسلم (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم .... مجهودك لا يقل عما يتم بذله في رفع الروابط بل يكمله و يحسنه .... تقبل مروري


----------



## م/ محمد أبو سالم (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير دكتور عاطف وجعل كل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/ محمد أبو سالم (10 أبريل 2011)

سوال للدكتور عاطف لية لازم أصب البلاطة مع الكمرات


----------



## elnino (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود أن ابشركم الدكتور عاطف حاليا يقوم بعمل محاضرات عن موضوع الــ Stiffness 
بإذن الله عندما ينتهى سأقوم برفع المحاضرات


----------



## eng.sheto (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووور جداجداجدد على هذا الجهد فى تجميع الموضوع 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (1 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 يونيو 2011)

أرجو إضافة محاضرات Stiffness و Matlab و VBA للموضوع 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## jak88 (25 يونيو 2011)

Thanx sir


----------



## Laeirj (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks​


----------



## hosammarawan (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الا جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وجزا الدكتور عن الطلبه خيرا
ثانيا روابط مادة الاستركشر لا تعمل ارجو الحل بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد سيد2 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر للزميل اللي عمل رفع الملفات 
وللدمتور عاطف اللي عملها
وربنا يجزيهم جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لمجهودكم ارائع وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم يارب لكن اخى الكريم محاضرات التحليل الانشائى الروابط بتاعها مش شغاله اطلاقا على اى متصفح ايه الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمدعباس السامرائي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدعباس السامرائي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود


----------



## adel owais (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## علي ماجد لفته (23 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zeeko (24 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (5 يناير 2013)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يونيو 2013)

WebForm1

مقرر ديناميكا الإنشاءات 3 )Matlab)
محاضرة 2
محاضرة 3
محاضرة 4
محاضرة 5
محاضرة 6

محاضرات كلية الهندسة (الفرقة الثالثة مدني) مقرر تحليل إنشاءات 3 stiffness 13 & 14
(Grid) محاضرة الشبكة عرض
(Grid) محاضرة الشبكة فيديو
(Advanced Topics) محاضرة موضوعات متقدمة عرض
(Advanced Topics) محاضرة موضوعات متقدمة فيديو


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يونيو 2013)

دروس تعليم sap2000 لل د/ عاطف العراقي
الدروس من بدايتها و حتى تصميم الجراج مرورا بالمباني المرتفعة
حجم الملف المضغوط فهو 193 m.b

LEARN SAP2000 - Download - 4shared


----------



## mohamed abdelatey (6 أغسطس 2013)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 يناير 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> WebForm1
> 
> مقرر ديناميكا الإنشاءات 3 )Matlab)
> محاضرة 2
> ...



تم رفغ باقي المحاضرات من 7 الي 10 علي موقع الكلية


> http://misweb.zu.edu.eg/zagweb/mainar.htm


وهي
07
http://misweb.zu.edu.eg/zagweb/UploadFiles/Tables/matlab/DynamicLinearMatlam.avi

08
http://misweb.zu.edu.eg/zagweb/UploadFiles/Tables/matlab/NonLinearAnalysisMatlab.avi

09
http://misweb.zu.edu.eg/zagweb/UploadFiles/Tables/matlab/nonlineardynanalysismatlab.wmv

10
http://misweb.zu.edu.eg/zagweb/UploadFiles/Tables/matlab/BeamConsistentMassStiffness.avi


----------



## anass81 (2 يناير 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> WebForm1
> 
> مقرر ديناميكا الإنشاءات 3 )Matlab)
> محاضرة 2
> ...





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> دروس تعليم sap2000 لل د/ عاطف العراقي
> الدروس من بدايتها و حتى تصميم الجراج مرورا بالمباني المرتفعة
> حجم الملف المضغوط فهو 193 m.b
> 
> LEARN SAP2000 - Download - 4shared





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> تم رفغ باقي المحاضرات من 7 الي 10 علي موقع الكلية
> 
> وهي
> 07
> ...



السلام عليكم

تم اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاولى

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (3 يناير 2014)

:56: جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:56:​


----------



## a tahan ahmed (24 يناير 2015)

الروابط غير فعالة لو هناك روابط تعمل اكون مشكور


----------



## engineer mostaf (6 أكتوبر 2015)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## كاصد العساف (28 يناير 2016)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------

